# daoc client?



## erwo (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

angeblich sollen alle zur zeit der Serverstilllegung aktiven Accounts einen Freimonat bei mythic bekommen.

Kann jemand berichten?

Ansonsten soll bei Problemen wohl helfen den kompletten US Client herunterzuladen und die camelot.exe durch die originale deutsche zu ersetzen, danach nochmal patchen und es geht mit neuestem patchlevel. (habs selbst icht getestet, aber lt. mehreren Posts solls wohl so im Notfall klappen)



Die alten Login Daten sollten noch funktionieren auf der Site: https://eu-accounts.eamythic.com/

Hat man keinen Aktiven Account, so muss man wohl noch warten bis neue Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bereitgestellt werden, halt die Account verwaltung mal besuchen.

Gelöscht wurde angeblich NIX, alle Daten sind komplett von goa übernommen, imho gilt das auch für Spieler die länger nicht in daoc reinschauten.


Client Sprache komplett Englisch dann.
Ingame Support ist nun englisch only.
Getright nachfolger (weiss grad namen nid, mailsupport halt) ist auch in deutsch verfügbar.



Also wer evtl. ein Haus (mit items? wer weiss ob die widerherstellung klappt wenn haus weg.) Retten möchte sollte des in den nächsten monaten am besten machen^^

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## natario (27. Februar 2010)

habe gestern ne mail bekommen hatte mal nen testaccount. laut mail und website soll alles gesichert werden. d.h. häuser, chars etc.
die eu server sollen in deutschland stehen.
meine frage lohnt es sich dann noch als neuling einzusteigen oder ist das spiel dafür zu alt? tendiere zwischen warhammer und daoc


----------



## Diven (28. Februar 2010)

Den EU-Client gibt es hier


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist halt warum man heutzutage zahlen soll wenn es auch nen proppevollen Freeshard gibt.


----------



## erwo (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,

also ich finde daoc ist immernoch mit Abstand besser als Warhammer, wer weiss
vermutlich überlebt es Warhammer am Ende noch.

Mit FreeShard ist vermutlich uth gemeint, das stimmt absolut, der Freeshard ist
perfekt von der Community her und vom Support und überhaupt, aber es ist ein
classic Server.

Also viel viel Grinden beim hochleveln und keine Addons, auch kein SI etc., hat
alles vor und Nachteile.

Bei Classic ist der PVE Anteil auch deutlich geringer als bei WAR, das Live daoc
hat dagegen einen monstermässig grossen und auch guten PVE Teil, alleine
Toa ist einfach Klasse, da werden auch so manche Spieler von PVE Spielen
Augen machen imho. - und das beste ist man muss es nicht "grinden", sondern
nur einmal machen idR...

Ist also ein zweischneidiges Schwert, irgendwie ist beides interessant.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## natario (1. März 2010)

wie sieht es den aktuell für neueinsteiger aus lohnt es sich noch? oder ist war da die bessere alternative?


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2010)

Also was Uthgard angeht so ist ne Menge los, die Leute sind freundlich und im Low Level Bereich geht einiges.
Allerdings muss man als Neueinsteiger sich sicherlich an einige "Unanehmlichkeiten" gewöhnen, genauso wie an den Gedanken dass man Solo schon beim Leveln ein Problem haben wird.


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2010)

Wo bekommt man denn nu den Client ma her? Der Link oben is kaputt.


----------



## erwo (7. April 2010)

Hi,

http://www.thewall.de/forum/thread/dark-age-of-camelot-daoc-auf-freeshard-uthgard/50955.1.html#673456

Aber das Leveln ist halt anstrengend, nicht wie in AOC.

Vor allem halt das RVR Spiel (Warhammer ist ja irgendwie kein Nachfolger geworden).

Wie man den Client dann weitestgehend deutsch bekommt weiss ich nicht.
Also wenn man keine CDs hat etc. - uU muss man es denn halt komplett
englisch spielen.

Das Leveln ist recht grindig... Macht am Ende die com vermutlich aber auch
aus, entweder oder.

Wichtig noch der Link zum craften/Ausrüstung planen:
http://uthgard-server.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=9304&highlight=moras


Gruss,
erwo


----------



## xdave78 (8. April 2010)

oO grindig...*zurückweich*


----------



## Sjael (13. April 2010)

@ xdave78x das Leveln (neu denglisch: Grinden) ist für jeden DAoC Einsteiger aufjedenfall ein notwendiges "übel" um die Charakterklassen kennen- und das Gruppenspiel zu er- lernen.


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2010)

Notwendiges Übel würde ich es nicht nennen, gerade wenn man in Gruppe levelt hat man da sehr viel Spass.

Wer natürlich verkrampft seinen Stealther solo auf 50 levelt mag das anders sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

